# Going to Texas



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Me and two buddies are going to one of the friends family property in Brady Texas for two weeks at the end of October to hunt Axis deer, goats, and whitetails. Gonna be a great trip. Three guys, 12,000 acres, free rain of the place for two weeks.... Whole lotta shoostin going on...:thumbsup::thumbsup::blink:


----------



## FL-Law (Dec 27, 2010)

Hell Yeah.....Is that the website we looked at?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FL-Law said:


> Hell Yeah.....Is that the website we looked at?


I didn't get an invite, did you??? Dern Jeremy, I know you didn't want to be showed up but we share sooooo much!!!:shifty::blink::whistling::thumbup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Goats!!! I knew ya' had it in ya' Jeremy!!!! "Baaaaa" means "NO"...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

he's got em trained Wade.....when they know he's in town----they back up to the fence!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lol!!!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

yall shinnin for the goats at night:whistling:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't even know how to score a goat??? I guess shoot the one with the biggest sack of rocks...:blink:


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Put that new gun to work son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------

